# Closet Organizer projects!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I am now an experienced 
closet organizer installer.....(grin) --- If your honey wants a nice new closet system installed....it is not too bad to handle. Just make sure you have 3 sizes of levels if possible....some closets....at least the ones I am installing are larger and smaller than 48" and some even small than a 24" level.....(6 foot, 4 foot and 2 foot levels at least)..also....have a couple carpenter's pencils, good tape measure, also a drill with a good 1/4" bit
and a good 12oz tack hammer for the wall clips....you can literally install 2-level double brand new 18" deep, full closet length shelves with closet rod supports including shoe support shelf at base of closet in about 45 mins total...not too bad....and not too expensive....oh, btw make *CERTAIN* you have a medium sized BOLT CUTTER. Don't waste your time with a hacksaw....for cutting down shelves..... night and day! 

TIME TO EAT, DEAR! 
:eat:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

WHAT? NO PICTURES?:furious: 

You must have used the metal wire shelving. I did the same in a pantry I built for my wife. I built a new 15x18 kitchen, so the Chief Design Engineer wanted a 5x6 walk-in pantry. They work great and the light filters through them instead of being eaten by the shelves. The only thing is, be sure to use MORE support for the shelves then they say to (for pantry use)! I learned this long ago, in a galaxy far, far away........


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep....metal wire for some of it...rest was custom wooden shelves and cabinets....we got all of the closets done in the house....man that was time consuming!!!

:spinsmile


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm glad my wife hasn't seen this! I'd be in there building shelves right now!


----------

